# 1644 users online!



## Morrus (Jan 24, 2005)

Right now, there are 1647 users online - on a Sunday night!  I have a feeling that this server upgrade means that this site is going to start getting much busier. Hold on to your hats!


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 24, 2005)

Do you recall one time when the number just got bigger and bigger ... and it turned out there was some flaw with the software?  I wonder if it's something like that, where it's not subtracting people who leave...


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 24, 2005)

I just refreshed the forums about 10 times and saw the number of "guests" increase by about 10.  Not saying I caused it ... but it does seem odd!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 24, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Right now, there are 1647 users online - on a Sunday night! I have a feeling that this server upgrade means that this site is going to start getting much busier. Hold on to your hats!




*ahem* 1987...and counting


----------



## Morrus (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, let's wait to see if it goes down again.  Theoretically, it should reduce considerably overnight.  It may just be people checking out the new server, or it may be a bug.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 24, 2005)

Aha... I'm glad to say I just saw it go down a little.  So, hopefully, everything is working correctly.


----------



## Fate Lawson (Jan 24, 2005)

Looks like a bug to me. Simply add up the number of folks viewing each individual forum and you'll see that the real number is closer to 750 or so.....much closer to usual Sunday evening traffic.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 24, 2005)

Fate Lawson said:
			
		

> Looks like a bug to me. Simply add up the number of folks viewing each individual forum and you'll see that the real number is closer to 750 or so.....much closer to usual Sunday evening traffic.




 It counts the entire site, not just the forums (has done for about a year now). The news page is run off vB, too. The redesign of the file structure also means that more pages are now within the counting ability of the server, whereas there were many parts of EN World which were "uncountable" due to the really weird way we had everything organised.

   Eventually, the reviews pages will be integrated also, and that will be included in the count.

  For those with access to "Who's Online?", you can see where people are, even if they're not in a forum.


----------



## Thomas Heretic (Jan 24, 2005)

It looks to be mostly right.  vBulletin has never counted guests well, but over all it isn't bad.


----------



## BSF (Jan 24, 2005)

I saw it sitting at 1680 as I first hit it, 1644 when I logged back in a couple of minutes later.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 24, 2005)

After cresting at 2004 a couple of hours ago it's settling back down.  Chalk it up to better hit counting.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 24, 2005)

One way or the other, I'm seeing more folks online AND a faster forum. Congrats, Morrus, ands to everyone who had a hand in this.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2005)

It says most users was 2008. This is really really great. I'd heard P-Cat talking about how fast the new server was, but I don't think the speed can really be described in words. One must experience the beauty. I have. And it is good.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 24, 2005)

My absolute compliments and utmost gratitude on the server upgrade to everyone who was involved (sorry, didn't know where else to post this). It looks beautiful, and moves like a 325i in fifth gear. Nicely done!


----------



## Zappo (Jan 24, 2005)

I usually auto-login via cookies. After the move, it didn't auto-login me. So I logged in manually - maybe I got counted twice? Maybe so were a lot of people?


----------



## diaglo (Jan 24, 2005)

the number seems a little high to me

normally when i'm on at this hour it was ... at least for the last 8 months or so... avg 647


----------



## DaveMage (Jan 24, 2005)

*kicks tires*

Yay!  Speed!

I can't wait to try it at noon EST today...


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow, this is fast, hooray!!!


----------



## DaveMage (Jan 24, 2005)

Yep - even fast at 11:52 EST - woohoo!!!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 24, 2005)

12:28, eastern time, and the speed is incredible! Congrats and Huzzahs all around!

AR


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 24, 2005)

Besides the speed, posting the news, was a breeze, no more wait on the page fill, when people view the page article .

But still a way to go, when everything is back up, all the little extra features. The site will be sweet


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 25, 2005)

Sure is speedy.

But right now, it shows 1201 users online -- but only counts 536 on the various boards.  Surely there aren't 650 people on the news page and reading reviews right now!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Sure is speedy.
> 
> But right now, it shows 1201 users online -- but only counts 536 on the various boards.  Surely there aren't 650 people on the news page and reading reviews right now!




I think the review section is seperate, and since no one can actually read any reviews I doubt many people are there.  But there has always been llots of people who read through the friont page and its many sections.


----------



## eabha (Jan 25, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> But right now, it shows 1201 users online -- but only counts 536 on the various boards.  Surely there aren't 650 people on the news page and reading reviews right now!




Does that 536 include those viewing the Index? Because a quick scan of Who's Online shows that more than half of those hanging around are doing just that.

EDIT: Or is that number members only, not guests?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 25, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Sure is speedy.
> 
> But right now, it shows 1201 users online -- but only counts 536 on the various boards. Surely there aren't 650 people on the news page and reading reviews right now!




Sure there are.  The news page is by far the busiest page on the site.


----------

